# Tire Pressure Monitoring Sensor (TPMS) Questions



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

The choice is yours in regards to oem vs aftermarket sensors. I have ran both with no issues. the aftermarket sensors did utilize the factory relearn process. 

What year is your Cruze? I have a 14 and the pressure drop method does not work on mine. I’m not 100% which model years work with the pressure drop method. 

I purchased a relearn tool off amazon (EL-50448) and it has worked well for me. Here is the link. 
https://www.amazon.com/VXDAS-EL-504...ds=el50448&dpPl=1&dpID=411B3l6HLZL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

fisherju3800 said:


> 2. Does the factory relearn procedure (without a tool) by deflating the tires work for swapping summer to winter tires as well as rotations? (I found threads saying it worked for rotation)


That works only on the 2011, maybe some 2012s. After that, you need the tool. If it works, it works.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

In my truck, which just has a TPMS idiot light, I have the sensors sold by the tire shop, which were cloned from the original (summer) sensors. They work well in the truck, because I don't have to mess with relearning when I swap tires. In my Cruze, I have a set of OEM sensors from the dealer. With the Cruze, I'd have to do a relearn anyway so the correct tires show up in the correct positions in the tire pressure screen. I have the same tool that mechguy78 listed above.


----------

